# What means spilhozen?!



## Onmyouji

Hi! Could anyone help me with the "*Spilhozen*" word? I would like to know what does it mean? Is some kind of insult or it can be use to mock someone?
I found it as a *Playing Trousers*? But it doesn't make sense. 
*Multumesc*.


----------



## Reef Archer

Pantalonași cu bretele pentru copii.

Pantalonași cu bretele pentru copii.

It's not a common thing to throw into a conversation, but I guess it could mean something like „Uuuh, you're such a baby!”. So not much of an insult, but definitely mockery


----------



## Onmyouji

Thank you so much!! You're a lifesaver!


----------



## Reef Archer

You're the most welcome, dear!
Thank You for bringing this into my attention - it was new for me too )

Actually, it does make sense now: even though those kind of trousers are part of the traditional German outfit, only children wear them outside of Germany. So, yeah: it's a baby thing


----------



## farscape

Reef Archer said:
			
		

> Actually, it does make sense now: even though those kind of trousers are part of the traditional German outfit, only children wear them outside of Germany.



I'm wondering if you're not confusing the 'spielhosen' with the traditional 'lederhosen' (search lederhosen in wikipedia).

Spielhosen when not used in the context of a child/toddler dress is very likely, as Reef Archer says, in a derogatory or mocking context.

Later,


----------



## Onmyouji

Hi! Well I think this one has a mockering context. Here is the text. I hope this one helps. Thanks in advance.

_ "__You are Mrs. Spilhozen, right ? What have you done to the poor kids that they got so scared ? You run a kindergarten or a barrack ? How do you say that in German ? “Eine kazarmen” ?"_


----------



## farscape

I see... There may be several interpretations but this is the one that makes sense to me :

A person of German origin - whose name may or may not be Mrs. Spielhosen (Romanian spelling would be Şpilhozen) is in charge of a kindergarten and is being questioned in a rather disparaging way about how she's running it.

Her real name might have been replaced with Mrs. S. and in reference to the percieved enforcement of a scarry (or strict?) discipline the speaker mockingly puts a German twist to the Romanian word for military barrack (cazarmă) turning it into "kazarmen".

Some background info: a German ran kindergarten is usually much sought after by parents willing to provide their kids with good quality education while being taught good manners and discipline. At least  that was the case when I was at that age... I guess Montessori wasn't that popular then 


Later,


----------



## Onmyouji

Nice!! Thanks! This will be helpful!  Multumesc!!


----------



## Reef Archer

farscape said:


> I'm wondering if you're not confusing the 'spielhosen' with the traditional 'lederhosen' (search lederhosen in wikipedia).



No, not really, although I was under the spell of the „widespread misconception that lederhosen are a traditional national costume (Tracht) in German-speaking countries”, while „they should rather be considered to be leisure wear for working-class men.” 



Onmyouji said:


> _"__You  are Mrs. Spilhozen, right ? What have you done to the poor kids that  they got so scared ? You run a kindergarten or a barrack ? How do you  say that in German ? “Eine kazarmen” ?"_



The author was definitely after a comic effect, milking various stereotypes and prejudices about Germans


----------

